
Work Doesn’t Happen at the Computer - aparashk
https://thefocuscourse.com/work-doesnt-happen-at-the-computer/
======
pmdulaney
Of course work DOES happen at the computer -- a lot of it. I've always been a
bit annoyed with hyperbole.

That being said, I liked this article; it has some good, practical ideas for
ensuring that your day will be productive.

WIN THE DAY: Before you switch on your computer, determine for yourself what 3
(or fewer!) accomplishments this day would constitute a win, a successful and
productive day.

The other thing is to ask yourself the question from time to time throughout
your day: What am I doing right now? That is, which of my to-do's am I working
right now? Unfortunately, the answer is often: oops -- actually something else
entirely.

